# Free membership giveaway for every 400 folks who join our Facebook group!



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2020)

So very happy that the word of TUG is being spread across all of social media!

10,000 likes on facebook is a wonderful milestone, and we truly hope that owners continue to share TUG with their friends and family who are also Timeshare owners!

please take a moment to join our group on facebook!  https://www.facebook.com/groups/timeshareusersgroup



if you have not yet liked us on facebook, here is the link to the TUG facebook page  https://facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2022)

Updating this as we close in on 11,000 likes now, id also like to create a membership giveaway for every 150 or so facebook page likes if possible(starting with the 11k number)....just have to figure out a reasonable way to do that and choose from 11,000 different folks!

likely will need to do a post and require folks to comment or like the post to win as there is just no way to scroll thru 11,000 different accounts on fb and choose one to win every so often!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 5, 2022)

and just like that we hit 11,000!

i have "stickied" the giveaway post to the top of the facebook page, just need to like and or comment on it and ill pick the winner from that post at random!  









						Timeshare Users Group | Facebook
					

The Timeshare User's Group, started in 1993 by a group of Timeshare Owners just like yourself, is a family run self-help organization providing an unbiased source of consumer oriented information and...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2022)

and already up to 11,200, so another membership being offered!   like/comment on the sticky giveaway post on the facebook page to be entered automatically!


https://facebook.com/groups/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2022)

freebie giveaway winner for 11,200 members in TUG facebook group has been selected, next free giveaway at 11,400...please share our group with any owners you know for more chances to win!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 22, 2022)

time for another giveaway as we have hit 11,600 members on our FB group!

Please like or comment on the post to be automatically entered into the random giveaway for a free TUG membership (or renewal)









						Timeshare Users Group | another free membership giveaway as we have hit 11,600 members here on our facebook group
					

another free membership giveaway as we have hit 11,600 members here on our facebook group!    everyone who likes or comments on this post will be entered in the random drawing for a free TUG...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2022)

havent even made it to the Sunday giveaway and we are already at 11,800...so ill giveaway TWO free memberships!

just like or comment on the fb link above to enter!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2022)

first facebook winner is Angie Shields!

2nd winner is Dave Fremantle!

have reached out to both of you via FB private messenger just in case you dont see this note!  thanks for supporting TUG on social media, and enjoy a free year of membership!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2022)

looks like we will have another facebook giveaway this week as we close on 12,000 members!









						Timeshare Users Group | Facebook
					

The Timeshare User's Group, started in 1993 by a group of Timeshare Owners just like yourself, is a family run self-help organization providing an unbiased source of consumer oriented information and...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2022)

annnd heres the giveaway post....  like/comment on the post to be entered into the drawing!









						Timeshare Users Group | And another free giveaway since we hit 12,000 members
					

And another free giveaway since we hit 12,000 members!  like or comment on this post to be entered to win automatically!  Random winner to be chosen this weekend!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 18, 2022)

and this weeks winner is Carolynne Seiffert !

congrats and thanks for supporting TUG on facebook!  we have added a year to your existing membership!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

and at 12,200, time for another giveaway on Facebook this weekend!

like or comment on the post below for a chance to win a free membership or extension!









						Timeshare Users Group | This Facebook page keeps growing constantly, already at 12,200 members so here's another free membership giveaway
					

This Facebook page keeps growing constantly, already at 12,200 members so here's another free membership giveaway!  like or comment (or both) on this post and ill pick a winner at random for a free 1...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2022)

last chance to like the post above and get in on this weekends drawing!

one click of your mouse could win you a free membership!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2022)

congrats to Carol Boese who was the random facebook group winner!  they appear to be brand new to TUG!  Welcome!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 13, 2022)

12.4K giveaway this weekend!

be sure to like/comment on this post to be automatically entered into the drawing!









						Timeshare Users Group | Annnnd another free giveaway
					

Annnnd another free giveaway!  Thank you so much for continuing to join the facebook group!  I am so happy to continue to give away free memberships to spread the word of TUG on the internet!  So as...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2022)

congrats to Scott Adler as this weeks facebook membership giveaway!

going to have to extend the time between giveaways for FB, only 27 folks liked/commented on the giveaway post to enter to win!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanksgiving Giveaway!  5 free TUG memberships up for grabs!

all you have to do is like/comment on this post to be entered to win!









						Timeshare Users Group | To give thanks to all of you who support TUG here on social media, we will be giving away 5 free TUG memberships for Thanksgiving
					

To give thanks to all of you who support TUG here on social media, we will be giving away 5 free TUG memberships for Thanksgiving!  No purchase necessary, simply like or comment on this post and we...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2022)

5 thanksgiving winners are!

Gwen Garber Davis
Patrick Corstine
Carol Keith
Ellen Wright
Irene Aragon


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2023)

free membership giveaway this weekend  (we are up to 13,200 members)

like/reply to this thread to automatically get entered into the drawing!









						Timeshare Users Group | Two free TUG memberships to give away this weekend
					

Two free TUG memberships to give away this weekend!     Like and reply to this post to be entered automatically to win a free 1 year membership or renewal to TUG!  also subscribe to our youtube...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sunday at 9:54 PM)

Congrats to Diana Ogren Stevens as the facebook giveaway winner!


----------

